# Wicked lasers torch questons



## -lightslave- (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all,
I recently bought a 2nd hand wicked laser's "torch" and to my suprize it has a SMO reflector. I thought they only came with an OP reflector?
Also it dosnt have 'wicked lasers' around the top/cap/bezel? (sorry not sure what it's called) only "caution: hot surface".
Could anyone shed some light on this? (no pun intended) 

The main questions i wanted to ask is:

*a. *What happends if i put a 150watt (or 200, 300 etc...) bulb in this thing? Will i get more light for a shorter run time, or will it blow up? 

*b.* is there a big difference (or any) in bulb brightness, or are all 12Volt 100Watt bulbs basicly the same?
Thanks in advance.
-LightSlave-


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 11, 2010)

The "Torch" is nothing more than a Mag623, which most of us on here who mess with Mag hot wires already have in our arsenal. The bulb you speak of that this has is an Osram 64623 with a 14.4v battery pack. As for putting in a larger bulb, the answer is yes you can, but at only 14.4v the light will be pretty yellow and not near as impressive as the the 623 your currently using. My opinion, and don't take this personal, but I wouldn't have bought a Torch, but rather built my own.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 11, 2010)

-lightslave- said:


> Also it dosnt have 'wicked lasers' around the top/cap/bezel? (sorry not sure what it's called) only "caution: hot surface".


Maybe it's one of user cmacclel's originals? He licensed the idea to Wicked Lasers.


----------



## -lightslave- (Jun 11, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> The "Torch" is nothing more than a Mag623, which most of us on here who mess with Mag hot wires already have in our arsenal. The bulb you speak of that this has is an Osram 64623 with a 14.4v battery pack. As for putting in a larger bulb, the answer is yes you can, but at only 14.4v the light will be pretty yellow and not near as impressive as the the 623 your currently using. My opinion, and don't take this personal, but I wouldn't have bought a Torch, but rather built my own.



The bulb i have isn't the original bulb, (stupid me thought i would try centre the bulb and cracked it ). The bulb im using is a 'Luxman' 12V halogen, bought from my local light shop. If i order the (original?) 'Osram' 64623 bulb will the light coming out the front be any different?
Also i got a pretty good deal on the 'torch' it only cost me $130usd. 
I wouldn't pay $300 for one :thumbsdow
How much would it cost to build my own? After getting a taste of this hot wire, i want more!


----------



## -lightslave- (Jun 11, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Maybe it's one of user cmacclel's originals? He licensed the idea to Wicked Lasers.



Im pretty sure it's not an original as it say wicked lasers and 4100lm on the body.

I wonder what would happen if i try'd to run it of one of my 4s1p rc cars lipo batteries? Would 30C be too much current?


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 12, 2010)

I would say you will most certainly be able to tell the difference with a 64623, they produce tons of output, I get mine from here but you can find them most anywhere. I would get one and try it out, it should make a difference. As for building your own, I made mine from a 3 D mag with 4 IMR 26500's and at full charge I'm putting out over 16.5v to the bulb which gives it a much whiter tint, and much more bright, where as the torch is around 14.5 and doesn't have quite the runtime the Li-ions produce.


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE (Jun 18, 2010)

-lightslave- said:


> *a. *What happends if i put a 150watt (or 200, 300 etc...) bulb in this thing? Will i get more light for a shorter run time, or will it blow up?
> 
> *b.* is there a big difference (or any) in bulb brightness, or are all 12Volt 100Watt bulbs basicly the same?



a. You won't get enough voltage to run a 15v 64633 150w bulb from the oem Wicked battery pack.

b. Nor will you have anything even close to what's needed for 200w or 300w bulbs.

What I did was use Lux's Destructive Incan Tests to experiment with bulbs on my torch:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179748

Its the most valuable incan resource on this forum, I believe.


----------



## -lightslave- (Jun 21, 2010)

NeSSuS-GTE said:


> a. You won't get enough voltage to run a 15v 64633 150w bulb from the oem Wicked battery pack.
> 
> b. Nor will you have anything even close to what's needed for 200w or 300w bulbs.
> 
> ...




If you don't mind me asking, what bulb did you end up going with for your torch?


----------



## PolarBearX (Jun 24, 2010)

I recently picked up the WL Torch too, also with the smo reflector. 

I love how you only have to charge it for 30 minutes to full. Mine was barely used but 15 minutes before I got it. The more I deplete the pack and run it through charge cycles, the brighter it seems to be getting, like the battery pack is breaking in...and I've almost completely dialed out the clutter, so it looks great.

I'd also like to upgrade the pack and am curious about reflector options. WL doesn't have those options on their site. Any info on what fits? I've read around and it seems that finding a good fit is the only issue.

thanks, PBX lovecpf


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE (Jun 24, 2010)

-lightslave- said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what bulb did you end up going with for your torch?



Because the WL battery packs have such poor longevity I decided to use a 64432 35w bulb with axial filament. Its just perfect in useful brightness and has a beautiful hotspot. No more burning stuff... but that's what I built my 180w 64458 to do. And it does it 200% better.

I had 4 WL battery packs... 1 died entirely within 30 days. The other three have degraded to the point that they can barely power the supplied 64623 for more than 2 minutes. But since they cost ~$20... I'm not complaining really.

The best thing BY FAR that I ever did with my WL torch is buying a 14.4v pack from LuxLuthor, back in 2008. It lasted 2x longer than a WL pack and really pushed that 64623 bulb. Sadly, after a year of heavy use it also began to fail and they are no longer made. Hence, I relegated this light to 35w applications. So my WL torch has now become just a normal practical and usable light. Not too bad of a fate, I think.


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE (Jun 24, 2010)

PolarBearX said:


> I'd also like to upgrade the pack and am curious about reflector options. WL doesn't have those options on their site. Any info on what fits? I've read around and it seems that finding a good fit is the only issue.



I've had good success with many Mag reflectors. Right now I use FiveMega's MOP *New Gen Hybrid FM2 Aluminum Reflector*. That one gives such a nice smooth beam. Its really nice especially with an axial filament bulb. :thumbsup:


----------

